# Hello



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

I've been reading a lot of posts and I'm hoping to get lots of help and advice from the community.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

My first piece of advice is to get a new username. Using your gmail account is not secure nor is it anonymous.

Come up with one and talk to a Moderator.


----------

